# disque dur HS



## guitou.net (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, et au secouuuuuuuuurs !
J'ai un pauvre vieux titanium 450, dont l'écran était HS, et qui me servait d'UC, avec un écran externe.
Tout allait pour le mieux jusqu'à hier, ma femme dont c'est l'outil de travail n'a pas pu le faire démarrer, et bien sûr elle avait travaillé dessus pendant quinze jours sans faire de sauvegarde, donc tout un travail énorme irrécupérable.
J'ai tout essayé pour lui redonner vie (à l'ordi, bien sûr)
J'ai même fini par démonter le disque, le mettre dans un boitier FW, le connecter à mon G4 1,67, 17", rien n'y fait. Il ne monte pas sur le bureau et met le mien en rideau (écran bleu, obligé d'éteindre en force)
J'ai bien peur que le disque soit bloqué.
Existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer les données de ce disque, ou tout est il perdu?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
guitou.net

PS : bien sûr , s'il faut, je passerai par des pros.


----------



## esv^^ (12 Avril 2012)

Salut!
Moi, j'aurais essayer de démarrer en mode Target....


----------



## guitou.net (23 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, et merci pour la réponse, mais non, tout le faisable avait déjà été fait à la maison.
Il restait ça, et c'est en cours :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=357312

De toute façon, le problème n'a intéressé que toi par ici
Allez bye, bonne journée
amicalement
Guitou


----------

